# Diskette kann nicht gelesen werden



## r00k1e (5 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

mir sind da ein paar Disketten in die Finger gekommen und ich möchte nun die Daten welche noch drauf sind auf eine CD brennen. Versuche ich nun die Disketten im explorer zu öffnen, sagt mir dieser, dass die Disketten nicht formatiert sind.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Daten zu retten ohne, dass ich die Disketten formatieren muss?


Besten Dank an alle im voraus

Es Grüsst
Mathias


----------



## vladi (5 Februar 2008)

*Disketten*

Hi,
wenn der Explorer die Disks nicht lesen kann  , nicht gut. Wenn du sie
formatierst, dann sind die nacher sowieso leer.
1) Versuch: auf ältere PCs probieren, evtl. mit Win 98 oder DOS.
2) Es gibt Datenrettungssoftware, z.B. vom "O&O", kostet aber. Mit einer
Demoversion kann man probieren, ob da überhaupt was zu retten ist.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## vierlagig (5 Februar 2008)

achtung, Gegenfrage, aber nur so gehts 

Hast du schon versucht, die Disketten an einem anderen Rechner zu öffnen?

... ansonsten gibt es diverse Leute, die gute Erfahrungen mit *PC Inspektor* gemacht haben ...


----------



## argv_user (5 Februar 2008)

*Wenn Du Simatic-Disketten meinst*

Besorg Dir ein Knoppix und boote von CD.
Dann kopier die Disketten einzeln mit dd auf die
Platte. Das klappt auch oft mit CP/M-Disks.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Februar 2008)

simatic-disketten? ... hab ich was verpaßt ... sach mal r00k1e, sind die disketten gelb?


----------



## r00k1e (5 Februar 2008)

Hallo an alle!

Besten dank für die Tipps bis jetzt. Das Recovery Tool bin ich gerade am Testen, hat aber noch nicht den gewünschten erfolg gebracht.
Es sind keine gelben Siemens Disketten. Auf den Disketten befinden sich Parameter und Programme von einem NC- Drehbank.
Die Knoppix- Lösung kann ich erst heute abend auprobieren, werde euch aber auf dem laufenden halten.

Es Grüsst
Mathias


----------



## argv_user (5 Februar 2008)

Wenn es darum geht, solche Disketten zu sichern,
dann sollte es dd oder ein anderes Tools zum Abspeichern
von Disk-Images tun.
An den Inhalt kommst Du eventuell nicht ran,
hast aber eine Kopie, die auf eine andere Diskette übertragen
werden kann (zB mit dd).

Das setzt voraus, dass die Floppy fehlerfrei gelesen werden konnte.


----------



## r00k1e (7 Februar 2008)

*Zwischenbericht*

Wie versprochen hab'  ich euch hier mal einen kleinen zwischenbericht:

Als erstes abe ich das PC Inspector Recovery Tool auprobiert, hatte aber keinen Erfolg. Ich hatte eine leere Diskette mit einem Textfile beladen, anschliessend Quickformatiert und das Tool zu Werke gehen lassen. Das Tool fand ca. 20 Dateien (exe; mp3; doc) doch keine Textfile.
Dann habe ich es noch mit Knoppix versucht, dieses konnte aber die Diskette auch nicht lesen. Zum dd befehl habe ich aber noch einige Fragen:
- wo wird das abbild hinkopiert?
- kann ich mit dem gleichen befehl ein abbild auf eine Diskette zurückschreiben?

mit Gruss
Mathias


----------



## argv_user (7 Februar 2008)

r00k1e schrieb:


> Zum dd befehl habe ich aber noch einige Fragen:
> - wo wird das abbild hinkopiert?
> - kann ich mit dem gleichen befehl ein abbild auf eine Diskette zurückschreiben?



dd kann das Abbild überall hin kopieren:

dd if=/dev/fd0 of=<filename>

Zurückspielen geht mit

dd of=/dev/fd0 if=<filename>

Das funktioniert mit allen Disketten, die fehlerfrei lesbar sind.
dd achtet dabei nicht auf das Dateisystem der Diskette,
es kopiert blockweise.

Die man-page von dd listet alle Parameter auf.
knoppix: man dd



Bedeutet in der Umkehrung, also beim Zurückschreiben,
dass die Zieldiskette genauso formatiert sein muss wie
das Original, und obendrein keine Fehler haben darf.

dd führt keine Formatierung durch und reinigt auch nicht
das Floppy-Laufwerk.


Memories:
-------------
Früher, also zu CP/M-Zeiten, gab es Disketten zu kaufen mit
dem Siegel 100% Error Free.
Dann kam MS-DOS, das konnte beim Formatieren fehlerhafte
Bereiche "entdecken" und diese in eine Liste eintragen.
Obendrein gab es alsbald "MS-DOS formatierte" Disketten,
die sich dieses Feature zunutze machten.
Von da an ging es mit der Qualität der Disketten bergab...


----------



## r00k1e (7 Februar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Bedeutet in der Umkehrung, also beim Zurückschreiben,
> dass die Zieldiskette genauso formatiert sein muss wie
> das Original, und obendrein keine Fehler haben darf.




da ich aber diese formatierung unter Windows nicht lesen kann, bleibt mir mein Problem 

mit Guss

Mathias


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2008)

Für mich stellt sich im Moment noch eine andere Frage:
Willst du die Daten nun sichern, oder anschauen/verändern ...?

Ein Image der Diskette sollte ja mit dd möglich sein, dieses Image solltest du dann grundsätzlich auch
auf CD oder ähnlichem sichern können, und im Havariefall spielst du dieses Image auf die Diskette und gut is.

Funktionieren die Disketten eigentlich in besagter CNC-Drehbank?
Nicht das die eine ganz andere Formatierung besitzen, mit der Windows dann einfach nichts anfangen kann,
oder wirklich ganz einfach durch Alter/Falsch Lagerung ... kaputt sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## r00k1e (7 Februar 2008)

Hallo MSB

ich möchte die Dateien selbst auf einer CD speichern. 
Laut dem Programmierer des Drehbanks wurden die Disketten mit einem normalen Laptop/PC beschrieben und können jetzt mit dem neuen Laptop nicht mehr gelesen werden. Den alten gibts leider nicht mehr. Ich habs auch schon mit älteren Windows- Versionen versucht, Windows 98 war das älteste was ich bei uns in der Firma auf die schnelle auftreiben konnte, aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Es Grüsst

Mathias


----------



## Boxy (8 Februar 2008)

Um was für Daten handelt es sich eigentlich?

Evtl S5 dann könnte es ein CPM (PCPM 86) Format sein, welches Dos/Windoof nicht direkt lesen kann ....

Weitere Hinweise währen schon gut!


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2008)

Boxy schrieb:


> Um was für Daten handelt es sich eigentlich?
> 
> Evtl S5 dann könnte es ein CPM (PCPM 86) Format sein, welches Dos/Windoof nicht direkt lesen kann ....
> 
> Weitere Hinweise währen schon gut!


Hier stand die Antwort


r00k1e schrieb:


> ...
> Auf den Disketten befinden sich Parameter und Programme von einem NC- Drehbank.
> ...


----------



## IBN-Service (8 Februar 2008)

r00k1e schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir sind da ein paar Disketten in die Finger gekommen und ich möchte nun die Daten welche noch drauf sind auf eine CD brennen. Versuche ich nun die Disketten im explorer zu öffnen, sagt mir dieser, dass die Disketten nicht formatiert sind.
> Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Daten zu retten ohne, dass ich die Disketten formatieren muss?
> ...



Hallo Mathias,

könnten es alte Disketten mit dem früher verbreiteten BS PCP/M sein?

Dann könntest du mal das Pcopy.exe im S5_home - Verzeichnis probieren.

CU

Jürgen

,


----------



## LowLevelMahn (10 Februar 2008)

*mach doch erstmal ein image der diskette...*

z.b. mit Floppy Image
http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/page3.html

da ist die freeware version:
http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/files/floppyimage152.zip

oder besorg dir das alte super-disketten-tool: anadisk - konnte immer alles kopieren
http://www.drive-tech.com/download/anad207.zip

 mach deine test nicht auf dem originalmedium - alte disketten neigen zum spontandatentod

dann das image in einem hexeditor aufmachen und mal schauen was auf der diskette drauf (drinn) ist
http://www.mh-nexus.de/hxd/

und ansonsten scheint der post http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=2031 information zu enthalten

lowlevelmahn


----------



## r00k1e (11 Februar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> könnten es alte Disketten mit dem früher verbreiteten BS PCP/M sein?
> 
> ...




Grüssdich Jürgen! Es sind keine S5 Programme sondern:



r00k1e schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> .....
> Auf den Disketten befinden sich Parameter und Programme von einem NC- Drehbank.
> ......



Mit Gruss
Mathias


----------



## Boxy (13 Februar 2008)

r00k1e schrieb:


> Grüssdich Jürgen! Es sind keine S5 Programme sondern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und was für eine Steuerung hat diese?
Evtl. ne Sinumerik (880, 850, 810, 805 oder System 3)?


----------



## IBN-Service (17 Februar 2008)

r00k1e schrieb:


> Grüssdich Jürgen! Es sind keine S5 Programme sondern...
> 
> Mit Gruss
> Mathias



Hallo Matthes,

du kannst "erstaunlicherweise" mit dem Pdir, Pcopy usw.
auch NICHT-S5 Dateien kopieren und Disketten lesen,
wenn es denn wirklich eine PCP/M - formatierte Diskette sein sollte.

Zu "altertümlichen" Betriebssystemen findest du auch viele Programme
und Infos bei der Gaby, www.gaby.de


Ich wünsch dir noch viel Glück mit deiner Diskette,

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## r00k1e (18 Februar 2008)

Boxy schrieb:


> Und was für eine Steuerung hat diese?
> Evtl. ne Sinumerik (880, 850, 810, 805 oder System 3)?



Es handelt sich um eine Fanuc Steuerung




IBN-Service schrieb:


> ......
> wenn es denn wirklich eine PCP/M - formatierte Diskette sein sollte.
> 
> ......
> ...



Wie die Disketten formatiert sind hab ich leider noch nicht herausgefunden

Es Grüsst
Mathias


----------



## MSB (18 Februar 2008)

Das Format der Diskette wäre aber das was du vordringlich herausfinden solltest.
Ich kenne zwar Fanuc-CNC's, habe aber wenig bis keine Ahnung von selbigen,
vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn du die Serie in Erfahrung bringst, also wenigsten was ala O6M ...

Da sich hier ja scheinbar auch ein paar spanende Typen rumtreiben wissen die ja vielleicht das ein oder andere.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

